# Advice for pricing late snack, light breakfast, full lunch for 20 people? Help!! ha....



## matthewj1313 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have an opportunity to cater a job for approx 20 people - Evening snack, pastry/parfait breakfast type thing, and a soup/salad lunch, hoping for some insight into how to charge for this kind of thing. Any help would be awesome!!! Thanks


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Work out what the food will cost you, then add in all the other expenses you may have,

including your own labor/how-much-you-want-for-your-time, total it and divide by 20

to get price per person. That is the Caterer's Canon.

Oh yeah and welcome to CT. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

You left out a lot of details----linen and china? Serving help? Lobster or soy bean curd?

Your question is like asking what a hotel room will cost ----I've paid as little as $35.00 and as much as $350.00---a few details please.


----------

